# Didnt Back Up Stock Rom Before Flashing Liquid... Help Please



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

i was given a D2g that a VZW rep said was 'only good as a calculator'. i got it running fine and figured id give my first shot at loading ROMs. i rooted the phone via 'Petes' method, installed bootstrapper and ROM manager was able to get Liquid loaded and running.

now, i figure that i failed to make a backup of the stock ROM before loading liquid and thats what im stuck with....

any help getting me back to stock would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moving this to Droid 2 / R2D2 / Milestone 2 / Droid 2 Global.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

sbf then manually update.

This has instructions for how to sbf


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tell that rep if its a calculator its at least a TI-83+ lol.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

abalsor said:


> Tell that rep if its a calculator its at least a TI-83+ lol.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Not a TI-84+ Silver edition? Fail.... my calculator is better than my phone


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

ill attempt the sbf but im not too confident


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

followed all instructions to a "T" with SBF having run completely. Phone was/is stuck in the bootloop after SBF still.

any further guidance?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

wipe data in factory recovery (x while booting then search on keyboard while in the triangle)


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

i am able to get to the menu that allows wipe data and a factory reset but it continues to bootloop on the liquid boot image.

it almost seems as if there isnt anything to load after the SBF


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you make sure the SBF finished? You can either flash with rsd lite or there is a linux live cd that will sbf flash the phone.......either will work...... you have to make sure it finishes flashing though.......and then wipe data in stock recovery as stated before....... it should work .....

If you actually sbf'd the phone, the boot image of liquid should be gone..... I would recommend you just download and burn the auto sbf live cd..... it is very easy and no need to worry about drivers....

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html

Here is the ez sbf tool.


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

how will i know if i removed the phone prior to it finishing?

these questions may seem stupid, but id really like to salvage the phone and learn how to mod it PROPERLY.

it is quite possible that i screwed something up. is there is 'SBF has finished' notification of something? ive never done this before... but have read as much as i could.


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

domestic violence said:


> how will i know if i removed the phone prior to it finishing?
> 
> these questions may seem stupid, but id really like to salvage the phone and learn how to mod it PROPERLY.
> 
> it is quite possible that i screwed something up. is there is 'SBF has finished' notification of something? ive never done this before... but have read as much as i could.


The phone will reboot.


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

ok- im going to attempt this again and ill post what message i get after i SBF and wipe data....


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

don't worry you really can't kill the phone.......well I guess you could..... but it would be very hard......... you should always be able to sbf back to stock though......


----------



## domestic violence (Nov 8, 2011)

IT WORKED!

i dont know what i did differently, but im back to stock....... amazing. THANK YOU


----------

